# Help! - I'm loosing pics on site with google chrome as my default?



## gumbud (Jul 1, 2018)

just seemed to start happening recently - I've tried switching to different defaults ; internet explorer ; firefox etc any suggestions? - nice ones that is


----------



## Mike (Jul 2, 2018)

Keep your "Cache" as empty as possible, they might
not be loading because it is full.

Other than that check your "Settings" in Chrome.

You didn't say what was really happening or if it
all OK in the other browsers.

Mike.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 2, 2018)

Where are you trying to post the pictures?? Album?? Reply Post?? New Thread??


----------



## gumbud (Jul 2, 2018)

reply post usually - favorite tunes for example some of the pages are just coming up blank from others posting when there should be an album cover and an arrow to click and play the album or song?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 2, 2018)

I'm using Firefox and have had no problems uploading photos or viewing videos here.  As Mike suggested you may have to clear your cache or check your settings.


----------

